

Show HN: Email Checker Tool - rk0567
http://email-checker.net

======
FabianBeiner
I’m wondering why we need another one? There are dozen tools out there which
do exactly the same… From free
[http://www.mailtester.com/](http://www.mailtester.com/) to paid
[https://tools.email-checker.com/](https://tools.email-checker.com/).

